# Best setup for Fios on a VT60



## adauphin (Feb 26, 2012)

I bought a TC-50PS64 from Costco back in 2013 and this has been my primary set, I have the settings pretty much dialed without getting it professionally calibrated and I've been very happy with it. I recently picked up a 65VT60 with about 2800 hours and I have this on a second Fios DVR. 

What I'm seeing with the VT60 on the Fios, is what appears to be slight sharpening. I haven't done any in depth calibration other than the basics but with my S64, I found Fios to look the best with:

Cinema
Cont 92
Bright -12
Color 28
Tint -1
Sharp 7
Warm 1
Black level Light
H size 1
Overscan off
Panel brightness Mid
AGC 4
Black extension 2



Granted the VT60 won't look the same with these settings, my questions are with Fios, what's the ideal settings in regards to H size, Overscan, or picture mode for the vt60? I know I'm asking a lot for Fios to compare with Blu Ray or other higher bit rate HD material but just trying to maximize the 1080i feed from Fios.

My RG6 feed is 15' from the router, then a coupler to 25 more feet, then a 3rd coupler and 10' to the DVR, MY HDMI cable is 6' and is generic.

Would the RG6 setup cause problems like this or is it a non-issue with Fios? Should I just get a single run of Quad-shield RG6 or is there better options?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## natelivliv (Jan 4, 2019)

They even offered to send me some component cables. No way. HDMI is the best connection plus it carries audio. Make them send you a new box. Tell them you want the 7232 box. Better yet, if you have a Verizon Plus store locally, bring your box to them. Tell the HDMI doesn't work and tell them you want to swap it for the 7232 box.















Bluestacks Kodi Lucky Patcher


----------

